# Downton Abbey - Season 4



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I can't see this info has been posted anywhere here yet, so here goes.

Season 4 of Downton Abbey is starting here in the UK this Sunday, 22nd September. It will be on in the US starting 5th January on PBS.

As before, there'll be a Christmas episode and also Julian Fellowes has apparently written a prequel to the series centred around Cora and Robert's courtship, which has been picked up by ITV who make the main series. No other details on that yet.

A fair bit of info has been released about the new series though I've blacked out the part that will spoil it for anyone who still hasn't caught up with season 3:



Spoiler



Viewers will find Lady Mary Crawley mourning her husband Matthew Crawley, who died six months earlier in a car crash. Matthew had just visited his wife and new baby son George in hospital, and was returning to see his family when his car overturned, killing the heir to Downton. Viewers will find out whether Lady Mary will find happiness again in the new series of Downton Abbey.


In March 2013, it was announced that new cast members have joined series four: Tom Cullen as Lord Anthony Gillingham, an old childhood friend of Mary whom she hasn't seen in years; actor Nigel Harman as Gillingham's valet Green; Dame Harriet Walter as Violet's friend Lady Shackleton; Dame Kiri Te Kanawa, who will play the Australian opera singer, Nellie Melba who is a house guest; Joanna David, who will guest star as the Duchess of Yeovil; and Julian Ovenden as the aristocrat Charles Blake. Returning to the series four in the 2013 Christmas episode will be Shirley MacLaine, who will reprise her role as Cora's mother, Martha Levinson, and Paul Giamatti has been cast as her son and Lady Grantham's brother, Harold. The show's first black character will be introduced: a jazz musician and singer from Chicago named Jack Ross. Ross, who will ignite some race-related controversy, will be portrayed by Gary Carr. Daisy Lewis will portray a nanny for the children, James Fox will play Sir John Bullock, and Raquel Cassidy will portray a new lady's maid named Baxter. Brendan Patricks will return to the show as Evelyn Napier. Christine Carty will play writer Virginia Woolf, only the second 'real life' character in the series, at a Bloomsbury Group party attended by Edith.
Actress Siobhan Finneran, who played lady's maid Sarah O'Brien, will not be returning in series four. A rep for the ITV series has confirmed the departure, but said that the character would not be killed off and could return in the future.
The relationship between lady's maid Anna and valet Mr Bates may also face difficulties with actress Joanne Froggatt quoted as saying 'There is another upset on the cards...I mean its lovely to play being in love but it's great to play the drama as well.'

Can't wait!


----------



## Not Here Anymore (May 16, 2012)

Agh...Jan is such a long wait. I wish they coordinated the airings of the season. 

Out of curiosity, is there any reason they couldn't? Is it just tradition to have different debut dates in different countries?


----------



## Bec (Aug 24, 2012)

Ohhh, can't wait!!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Sara, all of the British shows that we get are delayed.  We are currently seeing Foyle's War on Sundays at 9pm that showed in the U.K. back in May.

I've found a way to watch current ITV programs on my laptop and ipad.  I wasn't planning on ever doing this, but a solution was posted in a facebook group for Doc Martin.  I'm about to watch episode 3 of Doc Martin that aired tonight in the U.K. and I look forward to seeing Downton Abbey soon after it airs Sunday in the U.K.  I will watch Downton Abbey on my TV again in January when it airs here.


----------



## Not Here Anymore (May 16, 2012)

Thanks for the info! I'll check out the ITV site.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Sara Rosett said:


> Thanks for the info! I'll check out the ITV site.


The ITV player won't work in the U.S. unless you have something installed to block your location. I'm using Tunnel Bear. There is a free version, but the time is limited, so I paid $5 for the month. I turn Tunnel Bear on only to watch British TV and turn it off when I'm doing anything else on my laptop or ipad.

Sometimes current TV programs are posted on video sites, but they don't always stay up very long. Some of the U.S. Doc Martin fans are watching after someone posts the episode on a video site (got the info from Doc Martin facebook fan pages).


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

Starts in five minutes where I am...and yet I'm here on KB!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Hope you managed to catch it Grace - there's quite a few good storylines starting to set up. I suspect there's going to be the usual fireworks!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Linjeakel said:


> Hope you managed to catch it Grace - there's quite a few good storylines starting to set up. I suspect there's going to be the usual fireworks!


Glad to hear it. I was very disappointed at the end of the last season. I hope they can suck me back in during the first episode. Of course, that won't be for a few months over here...


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

I have to confess I haven't seen a single episode. The problem is I'm too easily addicted to historical dramas and I knew right at the beginning if I watched an episode, the series would take over my life. So, like an alcoholic abstaining from wine, I switch the TV off when Downtown comes on.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, I am so happy to finally having this season airing here but last night episode was very disturbing!


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Cuechick said:


> Well, I am so happy to finally having this season airing here but last night episode was very disturbing!


I totally agree. And I think that Julian Fellowes is a genius, because I love to love some of the characters and love to hate others. And I get so involved in what happens to the characters.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I found last night's episode to be very upsetting!


Spoiler



Poor Anna! I hope they punish the offender!


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I love Downton and yes this last episode was extremely disturbing.  I woke the next morning thinking about it.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I caught the first episode of the new season on PBS.org but haven't watched this last one yet. Guess I'd better pop on over and find out what happens to Anna. You guys are worrying me.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

If you have a Roku Dara, you can get the PBS channel and stream it to your tv...


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

I've been a faithful viewer and even got my hubby watching it. I thought this season started out good, some light hearted bits which was a nice change. But... I'm getting just a wee bit bored with it. Don't get me wrong, I love the characters (the Dowager countess is my FAV!) but


Spoiler



the constant struggles of Anna & Mr. Bates is getting kinda tiresome and I just want to smack Rose upside the head.And how can Lady Grantham be SOOOO clueless sometimes?!


.

I guess I just may have a short attention span and I want things to wrap up... this is why I never could get into soap opera's!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, unfortunately TV characters cannot live happily ever after because....boring


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I just watched Series 4 over the last three days. I cheered when the finale of this series wasn't a cliff-hanger, except possibly for the fate of the fellow that disappeared in Munich. It's unusual for me to stick with what is in essence a soap-opera for so long. I'm also not big on costume dramas, so I don't know quite what the appeal is to me. 

I was surprised to see Dame Kiri Te Kanawa show up in one episode, I thought she had permanently retired from performing. Possibly TV appearances don't count.

I'm sure I'll watch Series 5 when it arrives. No doubt something terrible will happen to make up for the cheery finale of this batch. 

Mike


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

I find Downton Abbey a most interesting show, perhaps just because for something so ... plain, I find myself being snared in and incapable of leaving


----------



## Nancy Beck (Jul 1, 2011)

I remember streaming the first couple of epis of Season 1 off Amazon and wasn't impressed. I wondered what the heck people saw in it.

But then I started watching Season 3 on a regular basis, and something clicked. It's hard to explain what, but I've been a nut for this show ever since. (Me, who can't figure out when shows are on and at what time, has found Season 4 on the 2 different PBS stations on numerous occasions so I don't miss my dose. )

Anyway, the things to nibble on for next season are wondering if Lady Mary is


Spoiler



going to take up with either of those 2 gentlemen


, and the Munich thing (


Spoiler



Brownshirts aka Nazis


) with


Spoiler



preggo


 Lady Edith's guy. I was surprised Lady Edith decided


Spoiler



to keep the baby


; wonder how she's going to handle


Spoiler



giving it up


, though.


----------

